# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Earthlings

## Hatchi

Je vous met ici même le lien d'un film documentaire nommé Earthlings, sou-titré en français.
Il dure 1h35 mais vaut vraiment le coup d'être regardé en entier.

*Attention, certaines images peuvent heurter la sensibilité.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsQhQTyOKMI#t=833
*

----------


## Kindy

Je remonte le topic pour te remercier d'avoir mis le lien de ce documentaire d'exception.

Une grosse baffe dans la gueule, mais c'est un mal pour un bien.

----------


## vieux-os

ce n'est pas que certaines images qui peuvent heurter la sensibilité,  ::  c est le reportage complet  qui fais vomir  ::  mon dieu, l homme est cruel  ::

----------


## Hatchi

Alors disons que certaines images sont plus regardables que d'autres ... celles du début montrant des animaux libres par exemple ...

----------


## Heirani

Je suis végétarienne depuis neuf ans. Et je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce documentaire.
En passe de devenir végétalienne mais étant une catastrophe en cuisine, j'ai acheté le bouquin " Vegan " de Marie Laforêt. C'est là que j'ai appris l'existence de ce documentaire, que j'ai immédiatement regardé.

J'ai demandé à ma mère de le regarder avec moi. Elle est omnivore, mange basiquement, m'a inculqué une alimentation dont la viande tenait le rôle star et était présent à chaque repas.
Et là, je n'ai pas compris sa réaction face aux images.
Elle a rejeté en bloc, a voulu partir, ne voulait/supportait pas de voir les images. Alors que c'est quand même moi qui suis traitée comme lhurluberlue trop sensible qui ferait bien d'arrêter de cogiter et de s'envoyer un bon petit saucisson pour être " normale " " comme tout le monde ". Alors certes, j'ai beaucoup pleuré, mais je n'ai pas détourné mes yeux.
Pourquoi détourner ses yeux de la réalité ?
Elle était aussi toute interloquée, en voyant les images de l'animal dépecé qui était toujours en vie, le regard perdu, car oui, les animaux sont forcément endormis doucement avec une caresse  puis respectueusement dépecé, etc, bon ben non, ce n'est pas la réalité.
Des gens comme ma mère, pour se donner bonne conscience, pensent que les images atroces que l'on voit toujours sur les élevages et la condition animale ne sont que des cas isolés, ou alors ne sont issus que de pays étrangers, mais jamais jamais en France, si beau pays... La viande que l'on y mange est forcément élevée et tuée dans de bonnes conditions...

Ce que j'ai fait est peut-être mal, mais j'ai râlé et je lui ai dit que si quelqu'un dans la pièce devait regarder ses images, ce n'était pas moi, mais elle.
Donc elle est restée " de force ".

Au final, bien entendu, tout ce qui est dérangeant est finalement occulté par les gens pour retourner à leur assiette de viande, c'est ce que tout le monde fait, il n'y a rien à y faire. Et c'est ce que ma mère a toujours fait aussi (j'avais beau ne pas connaitre Earthlings, j'ai vu beaucoup d'autres images et tente régulièrement de l'y sensibiliser).

Je ne suis donc pas certaine que ce documentaire, ou n'importe quel autre, puisse éveiller beaucoup de consciences... Mais il est nécessaire malgré tout.

Enfin bon, je ne comprendrai jamais comment l'on peut être au courant de la situation et fermer les yeux. Et pourtant, dans le cas de ma mère, c'est une personne très bien, absolument pas une idiote insensible.

Autre chose, pour finir :


Terriens
(documentaire d'origine avec une voix off Québécoise)

 Pour les malvoyants ne comprenant pas l'Anglais, c'est plus intéressant.




-

Le site officiel :

http://earthlings.com/

Et la vidéo officielle présente sur le site (en VO, sans sous-titres), dont la qualité est bien meilleure (cliquer sur " Watch On Vimeo ") :







-

Et une vidéo, toujours en VO mais avec de nombreux sous-titres, plus lisibles :




(_Sous-titres disponibles en : Allemand, Anglais, Arabe, Bulgare, Chinois, Croate, Espagnol, Estonien, Finnois, Français, Galicien, Grec, Hébreu, Hongrois, Indonésien, Italien, Norvégien, Polonais, Portugais (Brésil), Portugais (Portugal), Roumain, Russe, Serbe, Slovène, Suédois, Tchèque, Turc_)
 
Ce documentaire est signé Shaun Monson.
On doit la voix off Anglaise à l'acteur Joaquin Phoenix, la voix off Québécoise au hockeyeur professionnel Georges Laraque, et la bande son au brillant Moby.
Tous les quatres sont vegan.

Monson a tourné une suite, intitulée " Unity ", fruit de 6 années de travail. La sortie est prévue pour le 1er Octobre 2014. http://unitythemovement.com/

----------


## MarieSue

Je n'ai pas regardé. Je ne m'en sens pas capable. C'est déjà un choc les mini vidéos qui circulent sur ce topic, alors là un long métrage, je vais carrément être malade...

Moi qui jusqu'à la semaine dernière était pour une production raisonnée et "respectueuse du vivant" (style "bio", "label rouge", "traditionnelle" etc) je me suis rendu compte grâce à vous tous ici que ce n'est même pas suffisant. Qu'en fait ça n'existe pas, ou plus. 

Je me dis encore des fois que c'est "normal" de manger de la viande, que les animaux eux aussi se mangent entre eux, et je comprends ta maman qui refuse de croire que cette ignominie est le lot quotidien des animaux en France, notre pays des Droits de l'Homme... Pourtant c'est vrai.
Et si les animaux carnivores n'ont pas le choix, nous on l'a.

Bien sur, ce n'est pas mon petit passage personnel à une nourriture végétarienne qui va changer quoi que ce soit à ce qu'il se passe, mais je ne peux plus à présent acheter de viande, même "bio", et me sentir bien avec ça.

J'ai toujours respecté le choix des végétariens. Mais je n'ai pas toujours compris. Maintenant je comprends.

----------


## chupachup

Et le sort des vaches laitières est tout aussi préoccupant, donc si on a la force de passer végétaliens, c'est encore mieux, pour elles, qui souffrent, pour les veaux qu'on arrache à leur mère, forcées, années après années à donner encore du lait, pour que les humains se gavent et tombent malade.

----------


## -Florie-

UP !

----------


## Mischa09713

Est-ce que ce documentaire apporte quelque chose de plus par rapport a d'autres documentaires ? 

Je veux dire : Si on a déja visionné des documentaires traitant de ce sujet (ex: "Adieu veau,vache,cochon, couvée") et qu'on est donc déja sensibilisé a la cause animale, voire mème VG ou VGL, est-ce que ce documentaire apporte quelque chose de différent et de "nouveau" ?

Parce que j'avoue que j'ai envie de le voir, mais j'ai déja été gravement traumatisée par celui cité précédemment...donc, je veux pas m'infliger ça encore une fois, sauf s'il apporte VRAIMENT autre chose...

----------


## -Florie-

Je pense que lorsqu'on est déjà sensible à la cause, il ne faut pas obligatoirement le regarder mais il faut surtout le partager au maximum avec son entourage pour ouvrir les yeux aux autres.

----------


## Aynudya

Il apporte quelques informations sur le côté cuir mais il y a moyen de trouver ces informations ailleurs et ça fait peu de nouveautés pour un long film d'image assez forte.

----------


## Hypra

Bonjour,
Je ne peux que conseiller de ne pas le regarder. Perso matter des animaux se faire écorcher vif ça me fait pas kiffer outre mesure. Je pense qu'on peut être sensible à la cause animale sans regarder de telles abominations. Après oui, ça ouvre les yeux, c'est sur.

----------


## Aynudya

Je crois que personne n'a regardé ce documentaire par plaisir. Mais si on aime les animaux mais qu'on continue à manger leur chair, boire leur lait et porter leur peau, je pense que regarder ce documentaire est le minimum syndicale qu'on puisse faire, histoire de voir les vraies conséquences de nos actes et voir si on peut vivre en continuant ainsi ou non.

----------


## Mischa09713

Je suis toujours mitigée sur ce genre de documentaire, parce que ceux qui les regardent ne sont généralement pas ceux qui en ont le plus besoin...

----------


## Heirani

Je crois qu'Aynudya a parfaitement répondu...

Dans mon message, j'avais parlé du second film (ceci étant prévu pour être une trilogie) qui devait sortir fin 2014 mais ce n'était pas une date officielle, je crois. Or il y en a désormais une, " Unity " va sortir le 22 Avril prochain, avec cette fois-ci non pas un seul narrateur mais plus de 100 " personnalités ".

----------


## Aynudya

Je pense que ce genre de documentaire est le coup de pied au fesse que certains on besoin pour passer de la réflexion à l'action. Ca ne touchera peut être pas le carniste convaincu qui continura à trouver des excuses (ça se passe aux États Unis, ce n'est pas comme ça en France; la viande biologique ce n'est pas la même chose....)
mais pour la personne qui commence à s’intéresser au bien être animal, au végétarisme mais qui n'ose pas franchir le pas parce que "pression sociale", "ça à l'air difficile", et "qu'est ce que je vais manger si j'arrête la viande ?" ce genre de documentaire peut l'aider affermir sa résolution et à vraiment agir. 
Ce genre de documentaire est donc utile, juste qu'il faut cibler les personnes qui seront touché par lui. D'un autre côté s'il y avait une méthode 100% efficace pour que les gens deviennent végan, on l'utiliserai depuis longtemps en masse.

Tu sais de quoi va parler ce prochain documentaire Heirani ?

----------


## titia20090

Aynuda : ca a été mon cas... 
J'ai commencé à m'intéresser et à poser des questions sur le végétarisme sur un post rescue, j'ai balancé tous les arguments omnis que j'avais, et j'ai lu des réponses argumentées et sensées qui me prouvaient que j'avais tort depuis toujours. 
J'ai poursuivi en mp avec une rescuienne VG qui m'a expliqué tout ce que je ne comprenais pas et m'a fait ouvrir les yeux sur plein de choses. 
Mais c'est ce documentaire, ce terrible Earthlings qui m'a totalement retourné le bide. 
Je n'ai tenu que 25mn. Au bout de ces 25mn, j'ai éteint l'ordi, en pleurs, avec ces images horribles qui repassaient en boucle dès que je fermais les yeux. Je n'ai jamais plus mangé de chair animale depuis. 
Je m'étais promis de visualiser la suite de ce documentaire un jour, mais je n'ai jamais trouver la force de le faire. Le regard de certains animaux dans ce doc est encore bien trop présent dans mon esprit.

Fin qu'on soit pro ou anti animaux, voir une telle souffrance en image, je crois que ça ne laisse pas indifférent.

----------


## Heirani

Tu sais titia, moi aussi je n'ai pas arrêté de pleurer... mais même en étant végé, je me sens finalement toujours aussi responsable car ça reste des horreurs commises par mon espèce, des erreurs dont je me sens donc proche.
Pour moi, ma responsabilité envers ce genre de faits est donc toujours quasiment autant entamée que n'importe quel omni.
Donc je pensais moi aussi avoir le devoir de regarder ce docu, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, je crois qu'il est bien de le regarder même si l'on est déjà vg et que l'on n'a plus besoin de ce coup de pied aux fesses dont Aynudya parle.

*Aynudya*, rien de très très clair pour le moment mais quelques indices.
" Un documentaire qui explore la transformation de l'humanité et qui sera présenté en cinq chapitres : Cosmic (? cosmique ?), Mind (esprit), Body (corps), Heart (cœur), et Soul (âme).

Voici une vidéo qui nous en apprend plus :







Il ne semble pas comme le premier, plutôt centré sur l'humanité et pas " violent " (les images semblent très belles, d'ailleurs). Il semble être un message de paix et de respect de *tout* ce qui nous entoure (tous règnes compris), y compris ceux de notre propre espèce en dépit de toutes nos différences qui font peur et amènent à la haine et à la destruction (alors que ces différences sont ce qui nous rendent tellement beaux lorsqu'on se donne la peine d'ouvrir les yeux  :Smile: )

Globalement, la fin de l'extrait, avec mon Anglais rudimentaire :
" Humain, animal, ou arbre.
Différents, mais égaux.
L'unité de l'espèce humaine est essentielle, et l'amour est l'unique voie (" the only way ", peut-être y a-t-il une manière plus correcte de le traduire, du style " l'unique façon/manière " ou " l'unique solution ",... je ne sais pas  :: ) "

En tous cas, je réponds présente à ce rendez-vous.

----------


## titia20090

> Tu sais titia, moi aussi je n'ai pas arrêté de pleurer... mais même en étant végé, je me sens finalement toujours aussi responsable car ça reste des horreurs commises par mon espèce, des erreurs dont je me sens donc proche.
> Pour moi, ma responsabilité envers ce genre de faits est donc toujours quasiment autant entamée que n'importe quel omni.
> Donc je pensais moi aussi avoir le devoir de regarder ce docu, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, je crois qu'il est bien de le regarder même si l'on est déjà vg et que l'on n'a plus besoin de ce coup de pied aux fesses dont Aynudya parle.
> 
> .


Je sais que tu as raison, je me sens moi aussi responsable de ce que font mes semblables, et je culpabilise aussi énormément de tout ce que moi je fais encore au détriment de la planète. C'est pour ça qu'un jour je trouverai la force et le courage de regarder le reste. Peut-être que ça me permettra d'aller plus loin dans ma démarche. 
Parce qu'on a beau "savoir ce qui se passe derrière les murs", on ne prend pas conscience de l'horreur que ça implique tant qu'on a pas le nez plongé dedans. Mais punaise ce qu'elles sont dures ces images! 
Et puis connaissant ma faiblesse à ce niveau, je me dis qu'il y a aussi une chance pour que ça soit contre-productif, que j'en ressorte trop anéantie et honteuse pour encore croire qu'un jour la roue tournera.

----------

